
Lawmakers grill Uber, Lyft reps over fingerprinting pushback - jackgavigan
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/new-jersey/2016/05/8599690/lawmakers-grill-uber-lyft-reps-over-fingerprinting-pushback
======
ttraub
Are Uber/Lyft passengers in such grave danger that these regulations are
necessary, or is this simply a way to "taxi-fy" the ride shares and thus
satisfy the traditional cab companies?

